
Ask HN: How are you managing your employees digitally? - digitalutopia
I’m particularly interested in hearing from small businesses. What solutions do you use for account management, hr info, authentication, etc? Larger businesses, at what point did your scrappy answers to the above begin to break down?
======
verdverm
GSuite & Gusto (small startup)

